# Lelit Mara-x steam pressure cannot reach 1.5 bar



## John Jiang (9 mo ago)

Hello guys, I bought a Mara-x from dealer two months ago. I found the steam pressure cannot over ~1.25bar even if I already setup the temperature to extra hot(II) and mode to steam priority (O). Which I want the steam pressure is to reach 1.5 bar and even more. 
I have the video here.




Is there something wrong with it?

I'm looking forward and grateful to anybody's reply. 
Thank you very much.


----------



## JP60606 (Dec 3, 2021)

In 'X' mode (I), does it not raise to ~1.5 bar after pulling a shot? It should go in to steam boost mode to get it ready for steaming. Once my machine is on and warmed up (around 25 minutes) the pressure will be at ~0.5 bar, I crack open the steam wand for just a second and it will enter steam boost mode whilst I prepare and pull my shot. By the time the shot is done I'm at just over 1.5 bar ready for steaming.


----------



## John Jiang (9 mo ago)

Thanks for your reply. Yes, it dosn't raise to ~1.5bar and I do wait for the steam boost time in the last 30s of the video. So, I am curious it maybe has some problems.


----------

